# Best spurs for hunter shows?



## MyLittleHunter (Jul 20, 2009)

I think the classic silver looks much nice than the black coated. And at all the hunter shows I go to everyone wearing spurs has silver ones. I love my Prince if Wales spurs if you're looking for a brand. 

No matter what length spur you get make sure your leg is solid and not swinging, because you'll still catch her even if it's only a 1/4in spur. Not saying you don't have a good leg position because I have no way of knowing that but I've seen a lot of girls who's legs slide over the fence and they grab their horse with the spurs. lol.


----------



## hflmusicislife (Dec 15, 2010)

That's what I was thinking. The coated ones seem to be pretty popular where I am, so I was starting to second guess my silver ones haha. I was between Dover's Prince of Wales and these Ladies' Ultra Lightweight Spur | Dover Saddlery I might get them because I just need a teensy bit of a wake up for her sometimes for striding. 

I don't think my leg swings; I've always had a pretty secure leg. (Though I took about 3 months off jumping so I'm currently getting back into it.) Roxy is just really really round so my toes stick out a bit over fences and my heel rotates back a little too much if we take an awkward spot. 

Thanks!


----------

